# Moon's Kidding Thread-Due June 26th 2015



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well...Moon is going to wrap up my herd's very small kidding season this year. She is due on the 26th of this month ! Sooooooo, these kids should be totally adorable and I figured you guys would want to see them . While we wait, let's play a guessing game. 
How many will she have?
What gender(s) ?













When will she have them? 
And what colors?

Reference info-
As an FF she had triplets, 1 doe, 2 bucks
She definitely has moon spots.

1st pic is Moon
2nd pic is buck she's bred to

Have fun, and let the games begin!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Can we have a pic of how big her Belly is now?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep, I'll get one tonight, I'm not home right now


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Very pretty! She'll have two, two doelings. (Probably completely wrong but pink thoughts!) She'll kid on the 27th. One is black and white and one moonspotted..good luck with the kidding!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Single buck kid, broken chammy :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Single buck kid, broken chammy :lol:


Lacie...how dare you! Lol, if she ends up having buck kids all I'll have is wethers!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Little reverse psychology here  But what do you think she'll have? They always have what I think when I REALLY believe that's what they'll have :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm thinking probably trips, 2 does 1 buck, roan colored with moon spotting...now watch her do the opposite! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

As requested ( By Dee ) here is a picture of the pregnant girl tonight. This picture doesn't really show just how big she is. Poor girl, she is ready to get rid of them lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Single, twins at most... last time I said that about a Nubian, she had quints, so.... :lol: If she's the the 26th, she's going to have them on July 1st :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Buck/doe twins


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

margaret said:


> Buck/doe twins


Margaret, do you care to guess on color and when she'll have them?  
We need to have a PayPal operated bet system :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She will have a brown, spotted buck and a black doe, no spots but maybe with brown trim and hopefully brown ears


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, but when Dee? You can't leave these important details out :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I think the doe will like her sire and the buck like Moon.
And I think she'll kid June 30th


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh man... I can't predict that much....


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sure you can, Margaret just did! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok fine.. June 27 late evening


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I say buck/doe twins. On the 28th both all brown no spots.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ligs are barely there lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Nope, two more days.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Idk, she's acting more peculiar than usual too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's playing a trick on you! But if she's not... You better share pix!  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol, she's quite sunk in where the ligs are too. She's not too dropped though...probably just following the doe code lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meanwhile , here's a totally adorable pic of Zadok


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like a statue!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

My guess is a brown doe with black trim and a buck that is black with brown moon spots. Born on June 27th.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Moon is being verrrrrrryyyy vocal today...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

:GAAH: I hate waiting ... :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

two days, 2 buckling and 1 doeling


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, she's obviously dropped , she's pretty restless ( pawing the ground, walking around the stall, being very vocal ) her ligs are nowhere to be felt, her udder seems like it's ready to go as well...looks like today or tonight.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Or, at least she has me fooled! :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a beautiful doe! Can't wait to see what she has! 

Go Moon!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

How's Moon?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She's got another 4 days, minimum :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

margaret said:


> How's Moon?


The same except a lot more vocal :lol: No other signs though :shrug:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's got another 4 days, minimum :lol:


I reject your reality and substitute my own ! :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I say about 6 more hours and twin does.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I reject your reality and substitute my own ! :lol:


LOL!

Lacie don't you have a doe due about now too? You were counting down the days like 4 months ago. :lol:


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

8am tomorrow doeling


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's got another 4 days, minimum :lol:


Always very optimistic aren't you Lacie?:lol:

Hey wait, wasn't that what I predicted?:lol: You STOLE my bet!:ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> LOL!
> 
> Lacie don't you have a doe due about now too? You were counting down the days like 4 months ago. :lol:


I did, Ebony was due on the 4th of July, unfortunately she aborted my twin bucks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

margaret said:


> Always very optimistic aren't you Lacie?:lol:
> 
> Hey wait, wasn't that what I predicted?:lol: You STOLE my bet!:ROFL:


You know it 

Well I said another 4 days minimum, but my original guess was on the 1st :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I did, Ebony was due on the 4th of July, unfortunately she aborted my twin bucks


Oh no!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I know, I was REALLY looking forward to seeing them, just not like that. They were both traditional, one was kind of a paint though. He had a wavy cape that went to the shoulder (half his neck was white, the other half was red, but it zig zagged), big beautiful blaze and a black hip with some spots on his feet. 
So, I'll be trying again next year. Took me a year to get her cycling, then when she finally did, she got bred by the alpine, so I had to lute her and rebreed, then she settled with the twins and aborted exactly 3 weeks before the due date. :sigh:

Sorry to hijack!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well the jig is up! She finally kidded this morning ( at 2AM! )
with twin DOES! She and kids are doing great, all perfectly healthy. First kid was perfect textbook position, 2nd kid (black) came within 2minutes of other ones arrival and was breech but Moon delivered her just fine without an issue. Without further ado , please welcome Posey (black) and Atlanta!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yay! So cute :cake: happy birthday little ones


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay! Good job moon!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations!! They are adorable.  Good job Moon!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the new kids they look nice


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

YAY!!!
CONGRATS!!
you keeping them?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, I figured I'd keep them both for awhile and then decide which one I like best when they mature enough to tell


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Posey says hi!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 5, all is well and the girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What cute little boys :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

They're clearly girls


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm still not convinced :shades: :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, when they're having babies maybe you'll be convinced then :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Cutie pies, love the ears!! Hey, you got a spare doeling, I got a spare buckling...wanna trade?? :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol! If I needed a buckling I would definitely think about it but the buck pen will be full next month


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I hear you there! We only had 3 babies this year, and 2 of them are bucklings...:hair:

And then I went a bought a mini-Nubie buckling on top of that. We only have 10 goats and 4 of them are bucks!! :sigh: :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol! I love bucks but I'd much rather have more does than bucks :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

The girls are mad at me! Just got disbudded today


----------

